# Live rock loosing its color



## usmc121581

Hi guys, Ever since I added my 2-250 watt MHs, I've noticed that my rock is loosing the pink corraline algea. What is going on. A LFS store said that the pink is very sensitive to light that It is bleaching itself and that it will be replaced by others. My parameters are good.


----------



## caferacermike

our LFS is correct. It will turn white and flake away for about 3 months. It will at the same time be replaced by a superthick purple. The new coraline will be ready to do battle with just about anything after it settles back in. I'd advise that you start heavy dosing B Ionic daily if you do not run a CA reactor. I've found that in addition to B Ionic that a touch of Sea Chem Reef Complete helps bring it back and stronger. Watch your MG levels, if you test for them, as that can drop out as it is used up.


----------



## usmc121581

I do heavy dose w/ B-Ionic already. Cuz I noticed only the pink is dieing the dark reds and green are doing alright, thanks.


----------



## trreherd

dont they make a suplement called purple up? Its supposed to make the purple and pink algea grow relly good.
''our LFS ''
I thought mike lived in texas and usmc lived in maryland? thats pretty far away to be sharing the same lf :?


----------



## caferacermike

If my PC was a tad faster and hadn't hiccupped while I was doing the shift+Y it would have said Your.


Purple up is not really worth the money. It's way more expensive than B Ionic and or Sea Chem Reef Complete and Reef Alk. Also you could include Kent A and B but who would? These are just supplements that help keep the different Calcium types available and add some Strontium and Magnesium. They work in unison to balance the tank. B Ionic claims you can add them right after each other. Most of the others recommend dosing CA one day and ALk the next. Purple up is supposed to incorporate both in one bottle but that's impossible. If you mix the 2 parts together it gets really hot and makes aragonite sand. Purple up is basically a calcium supplement without benefits for double the price.


----------



## usmc121581

Purple up sucks to.


----------



## trreherd

Still keeping on the topic of supplements. if you have a couple of shrimp in a small tank(say a 20 gallon) do you need to worry about iodine? Or will a weekly water change keep idine up? cause ive heard that shrimp can die cause of a bad mult.


----------



## Lupin

trreherd said:


> Or will a weekly water change keep idine up?


I hardly ever imagine iodine would go up when you do water change unless your tapwater contains iodine which I highly doubt.


----------



## caferacermike

Sorry Blue. A good salt mix will have trace Iodide or Iodine in it. Small weekly water changes will provide most everything you'll need unless running a demanding SPS or clam tank.


----------



## Lupin

caferacermike said:


> Sorry Blue. A good salt mix will have trace Iodide or Iodine in it. Small weekly water changes will provide most everything you'll need unless running a demanding SPS or clam tank.


Whoops. I forgot that salt does have iodine.:mrgreen:


----------



## trreherd

Lol blue i think your head is in freshwater.


----------

